# $30,000 WW2 weapon turned in during gun buy-back program in CT



## ardx1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Some people just don't know what they have...

WW2 weapon turned in during gun buy-back program in CT


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

It doesn't say what exactly it was. I'm guessing it wasn't an mp40 or mg42. Must have been the lesser known (issued) assult rifle the stg 44. I know in mint condition those can sell for upwards of $10, 000.


----------



## ardx1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep, STG 44. I watched the video, and you're right, they don't say what model it is there either. Either way STG 44 is correct.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

That cool that they gave it back to her so she could sell it maybe to a museum or a collector


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

These gangsters do not see the value in something like this. They need something for drive by shootings, not historical value.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

LePetomane said:


> These gangsters do not see the value in something like this. They need something for drive by shootings, not historical value.


What the hell are you talking about?:smt017


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

SMann said:


> What the hell are you talking about?:smt017


SMann, To these street thugs a "Saturday Night Special (cheap gun) will do the job as well as (if not better) a firearm of reputation. In fact a SNS will probably do it better. Cheaper, ammo more available, etc.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

What street thugs. Again, what the hell are you talking about?


----------

